# Snorting Doe



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Last week when doing some weeding in one of our shrub plantings I had a funny experience.

I kept hearing a sound that sounded part wheezing and part snorting. It kept occuring and I couldn't locate it and didn't recognize what the sound was. I finally took some time and concentrated on a thourough gaze of the area while standing as still as I could.

I finally noticed the head and ears of a doe about 90 yards away staring at me as the source of the sound. She would snort, stamp her feet and flick her tail back and forth, all the while never taking her eyes off me. We were seperated by an abandoned railroad bed with a fence on both sides. I just continued to watch her and she put up this show for about 15 minutes and then came up to the fence on the far side of the abandoned bed and continued the same behaviour.

I figured there must have been a newborn fawn nearby and left the area and went to another planting plot to weed. I'll be taking my camera with this week and hope to see her again.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have seen does do this all of the time while bow hunting.Another common behavior they use is to drop there head down,then raise it up quickly.It kind of stinks when you see this while bow hunting.That doe will put all of the other deer within hearing distance on high alert.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Mallard

I apologize if I am telling you something you already know. When a deer has it's head down watch it's tail. If the tail is still the deer is alert, if the tail is twitching back and fourth the deer is relaxed. Don't move on a deer with it's head down if it's tail isn't moving.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I knew that.I have seen the foot stomp,and blowing before they start dropping there head.I still hate that when that happens.Busted!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Mallard

Ya, I thought you might. I always worry about people thinking I'm a smart a$$ if I tell them something they already know. It always leaves a person torn between minding their own business and trying to help. It's hard to tell another person's experience over the internet. I think I am getting old and going backwards on deer hunting though. I think I have forgotten more than I retain. The worst part about getting busted like that is when the catch you with one foot in the air and only one on the ground. After a few minutes it hurts too much to continue the contest.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

No big deal plainsman,there are most likely others reading this that dont have as much experience as you or myself at bow hunting,and can maybe learn a trick or two.I hate the standoffs when they see something that doesnt really look right and you cant move.In the mean time you ussually have a few dozen skeeters drilling into you.I started using 3-d camo a few years back and dont get busted near as much.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey plainsman, I never noticed that and I've killed at least a 100 deer with a bow so even an old dogs can learn some new tricks
thanks.
I do enjoy a smartass though...... :lol:


----------



## boelke116 (Dec 30, 2002)

I have a snort call. When this situation has happened to me, I snort back and 8 out 10 times the does with relax some and not make a seen. Try it sometime.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Stop playing with the deer call, Jimmie. You're going to scare the deer.

:beer:

The season is almost here!!!! Good luck.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I believe the head bob is to aid the deer's depth perception, helps pick out separation between objects.

Another giveaway that you are pretty much busted is when they slowly raise their tail from a flacid to a horizontal position, as if readying themselve for the bolt away from you.

Several years ago while stalking through a ditch a doe and fawn walked right up to me and when the doe snorted, she blew snot all over the front of my camo suit (through the holes in my mask as well, hitting my mouth and eyes)...try and stay still then!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I had a doe walk up to me smell me then walk away unalarmed. I had been pretty well living with them at that time. I think it thought I was a new bush or something. It was pretty cool.....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

She probably saw you target practicing :lol: was she giggling?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

My theory on the head bob for what it's worth is that they try to get the danger to move or give itself up. If out of season and I can't keep from laughing anymore, or can't possibly tolerate the pain I'm probably in from holding my position, I'll sometimes give up. During the season in the stand, hopefully I'm at full draw. 

:beer:


----------

